# Well is that time ago



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The van is empty , and clean

If I remember , but I haven’t been in it for months 

Bedding exc stored in a spare bedroom

Carpets not yet cleaned , well hoovered but not steam cleaned 

So is it time to put it together again ? 

Will we travel 

Why do I not know ?

Will I suddenly feel the urge to travel again 

I know my inability to walk far is a big deal to me 

I rarely leave the house and garden now 

So maybe I need to take a breath and go for it 

And just enjoy the views from the van, the people I meet 

So maybe

Sandra


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Sandra

It may be a good idea to get the van ready, I suspect you'd be far more likely to get the urge to travel out, even if just for the day/weekend out somewhere, if the van was essentially ready to go.

Lee


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, get it ready as thats half the plan.

Ray.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Go for it Sandra. Trust me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I probabally will

We should go away sept/Oct

The clock is ticking

We missed so much with Alberts melonoma 

And could again 

And now it’s me 

I’ve lost all confidence in my ability outside of my home 

And I know it’s stupid , but I’m stiff , joints flare up, I no longer feel like me,outside I’m afraid of uneven surfaces ,even inside I need to take care 

Even a trip to the local supermarket leaves my joints on fire , so the next day I need to rest

But how?

I can’t sit without seizing up , can’t really walk , bed is attractive but muscles cramp 

So I find pottering around the house ideal 

But my mind doesn’t feel as old as my body 

Maybe it will catch up 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not too good in the walking department either these days Sandra, but I still enjoy getting in the van and just buggering off, right up to when we have to turn round and come home, so get off yer arse and sod off somewhere nice   even if it is only for a few days, it'll blow the cobwebs away.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree! Just get up to the Lakes for a week or so Sandra, otherwise you will ponder for ever and never go anywhere. Im no better mind, our vans been nowhere since Europe last year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What's holding you back then Barfs, not work surely.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it could be Kev

And he’s had a couple of bouts of ill health with painful gout and knackered knees 

It knocks you back as you know 

The problem with knackered knees is they like to invite the company of hips and back to join in the strain 

Gout I know as my condition is known as pseudo gout , swollen painful joints , near impossible to walk on when they flare, hot,swollen and very painful , an auto immune disorder , which can last for days or weeks at a time 

Always unsettling in the background , it can be any joint , and the calcium crystals settle also in the ligaments which become stiff 

I feel I walk like a zombie , I hope I don’t look like I do , but it’s a strange detached feeling from the “ normal” me 

We will go away I think, we wil finish the decorating and redo the ensuite bathroom and shower , well others will

Maybe Provence , or northern Spain as it will be a sept/Oct trip so we need some warmth 

And the weather here has been glorious throughout May and June , I hope that doesn’t bode Ill for the school holidays 

It would be nice to go to the Lake District for a short break though 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What's holding you back then Barfs, not work surely.


All sorts Kev. Ive had a couple of work project which have been a bit farty abouty and have dragged on a bit, with one or two things awaiting completion. Health not been great, van needed a bit of work and to be honest I cant seem to get excited about going off anywhere and I Cant be bothered for a few days or a week.

Hopefully we might get off end of the month or early July. Probably just in the UK though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I liked your post Barry, but I don’t like it that you can’t get excited about going away 

Come on my toyboy, you love it when you are away , come alive

Sort that van out at least 

Staying in the U.K., why not ?one of the most beautiful areas of the world 

We are toying with that , so much we haven’t seen on our own shores 

It’s just the weather that’s the problem

A constantly wet hound doesn’t appeal , especially as he still needs to walk each day when away 

He can dry off on wicking sheets in the garage , I haven’t found anything to wick off a wet Albert though >

That sounds rude :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear me, hopefully it's not hanging up the keys time for either of you just yet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah I wouldnt say that. Just had other priorities. It tends to be all or nothing with me though. There is going to be a battle though when we do go as I intended taking a mobile recording studio with me as well as a Kayak, two bikes and several instruments. Thats going to go down like a house on fire.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No we are not yet hanging up the keys Kev 

When Shadow goes we may 

He’s the last dog we will have 

We can no longer really give him what he deserves in terms of walks 

We daysit our daughters dog so that gives him companionship and a bit of a tussle daily 

But he loves his holidays , and as I’d never put him in kennels , well I can’t , he needs home cooked chicken, veg and rice in his greatly reduced intestines , holidays involve him 

Albert walks him, or runs him with the bike, but even shadow is getting older , he’s ten +now 

A genuine hound from hell in the motorhome 

But I love him to bits 

He’s even more family orientated than me 

Sandra


----------

